# Problem with neighbor



## DonnaMae (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi,
I have started typing this rather lengthy post twice and both times after 5 or 10 min, suddenly I lose my screen. I will keep this brief.
We went to court because our crazy neighbor, after 25 yrs, started complaining about our bird feeders and then the pigeons. The town thought everything looked ok but he kept persisting , saying he has cancer and the birds could make him sick( he had cancer 20 yrs ago). So we received a summons, appeared in court with an attorney who said she wasnt able to show the 3 letters I had (two from supportive neghbors, one from my oncologist saying that even tho I had immunosuppresive treatement as recently as 2013, its ok for me to feed birds)
So it went to mediation which was today. We agreed to change our bird feeders to try to keep out larger birds, which is just going to break my heart becasue I always said the pigeons have to stay in the picture.
We will end up either giving in or going to trial. I do not think our attorney will fight very hard for this. Does anyone know, if I decide to pursue this with another atty, an assertive attorney in New Jersey.
Honestly, if this neighbor prevails, I will move from my home of 30 years. I am miserably depressed at the moment. We have invested so much time, money and effort in trying to have a haven for wildlife.
Donna Mae


----------



## DonnaMae (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi
IM replying to myself. Can someone at least offer some strategy pointers that I may be overlooking.
At the time during mediation, I thought this could be a workable agreement becasue even if we have small bird feeders, pigeons can still eat food on the ground. But I may have sold them out. And if I end up not being able to feed pigeons, I wont feed anyone. But the only way the veracity of the crazy neighbors claim will be examined, will be in court, in a full trial.
I swear he took a picture of many pigeons in his back yard - which I have NEVER seen - so I think he put down grass seed just to attract them to make his case more viable.
This is really going to make me sick.......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes you can really hate people, can't you? We used to have a horrible neighbor like that, but she finally completed the circle of life. Can't you make it so your neighbor can't see well into your yard? Do you have bushes and trees? Do you have a side lawn where you can put the feeders? He can't stop you from putting up feeders in your own yard, but if it attracts a lot of pigeons that land on his roof or spend time in his yard, then he can complain. How many pigeons are we talking here?
You definitely need to find another lawyer.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well hate isn't working maybe you should try kindness, have a BBQ invite all you're neighbors yes even the crazy one. Don't talk about birds at all even if he brings them up just have a party. Do you have a park close by maybe you could start feeding the birds there, that way you could still have them in you're life. JMO
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Appreciate your thoughts Crazy Pete, but that doesn't work, to feed them in a park. You can't really enjoy watching them in a park that you have to drive to, in the winter time with snow on the ground. Not the same at all. You should be able to feed birds in your own yard. I mean, come on. I can understand it if the pigeons are many, and are perching over in the neighbors yard. He has rights also. But if the numbers aren't all that great, and they aren't going over there, then he ought to mind his own business. Of course, the poster hasn't come back on and told us if that is the case or not. But you should be able to have bird feeders in your own yard. Many do.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm sorry they are forcing you to stop feeding the pigeons, it must be so frustrating to not be able to do what you want in your own house. I bring water to the feral flock and sometimes people throw trash in their water, and other times people break the container in pieces, I guess trying to tell me to stop. It is so upsetting, so I can understand how you feel. 

I don't have any suggestions, but I found this thread which is very similar to your problem, take a look at it, maybe you can get some ideas from it: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/neighbor-hates-pigeons-50335.html

good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## DonnaMae (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok to answer some questions
There are bushes and trees but unfortunately from upper stories you can see into the other yards 
Before this whole problem started we could get over 50 pigeons at feeding time. And I know this is a lot but they will eat and then fly away. While they were waiting they would wait perching on our roof or utility wires in our yard or the roof of the apartment building down the street.
Also there would be a scattered few pecking the ground throughout the day.

We cannot feed in the park aside from the inconvenience already mentioned, but also because the very same nuisance ordinance that we are being slapped with specifically States no feeding of pigeons in public parks. Originally the Board of Health director said it did not apply to us since we are feeding on private property. But then there is a included but not limited to sentence that they stretched to apply to this situation. Animal control was at our property twice and did not see any problem. So basically if one very persistent person calls somebody's activity a nuisance to them , the town is going to go forward.

I really do not believe that the pigeons are pooping in his property. Since I do not see them on his property (and I guess I will have to get a 24-hour camera into his backyard) . For the most part their flight path seems to be in the airspace over our driveway. one piece of document I have indicates that they usually do not poop while flying.

Do you know if it's possible to identify the source of bird poop through some lab analysis? I could probably call my avian vet but he is kind of prejudiced against pigeons, although he does see Auggie ( my blind in one eye indoor guy who was emaciated when I got)

Help.......

Donnamae


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Sometimes one needs to stretch themselves a bit to be a considerate neighbor and I think you should stop feeding the wild pigeons for a number of reasons. One you draw other predators to your area and two if you get enough of them you electric lines could break in the coldest part of winter time as well as drawing a lot of attention on to yourself. Since you like feeding the birdies especially pigeons why not build a small loft and have a few pigeons and this is legal if you keep to the number required. Stop the law expense and do something for disabled pigeons that do not have a chance. If you stop feeding the healthy wild pigeons believe me they will find another food source and they can very well keep warm in the winter with their excellent insulating qualities of their feathers. I use to feed pigeons for I just love these birdies but it got to be just too much with 50 or 60 pigeons hanging on the lines especially in winter when it began to look like the birds movie. Its hard for I want to feed them and my heart breaks but I know my limitations here especially with my neighbors. So instead of lawyers get a handi man or carpenter and build a small loft for disabled pigeons that you can adopt in all fifty states and really learn about the birdies from that angle. This is my suggestion and I feel bad for you but I was in that position and stopped feeding the wild ones and I still have about three or four hanging around but when it gets more than that I stop completely once again and make sure no food or debris is left in my yard from my loft of pigeons..Here is a picture of a small loft and they can be quite beautiful..


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34905&d=1461349191

Note the "fly pen" on the left side of the picture and how nice this loft is and the picture came from another member on here...

Just a suggestion...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The problem with feeding the ferals is that often the flock will grow. You start feeding 10 and end up with 60. I do feed them also, but the hawks get so bad here come fall, that with the hawk strikes starting up, the pigeons pretty much disappear for most of the winter. I keep feed in a feeder for them, so they stop in when they can, but not often. By spring, the 35 pigeons has gone down to 5 or 6, maybe 10. They poor things have either gotten killed by hawks or maybe starved over the winter. By the time there are 30 or 35 again, the fall is back. It is how it goes, so the numbers never get out of hand.
You may have to go back to just feeding the regular birds, and sprinkle very little on the ground for the pigeons. After a while, because there isn't enough food, they will look in other places. I know how hard that would be, to see them out there and not be able to feed them, knowing they are hungry. But if you are going to do this, then do it now before winter comes in. At least give them time to try to find other food sources. You will feel even worse if winter comes and they are out there cold and hungry.
Whether or not it would be possible for you to have a small loft, I don't know. Many towns and neighborhoods don't allow that. You would have to check with your town.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm lucky I only have 3 neighbors, 2 just love watching my birds fly and the other said he was going to shoot my birds so I told him I would shoot him and now he leaves me alone.
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> I'm lucky I only have 3 neighbors, 2 just love watching my birds fly and the other said he was going to shoot my birds so I told him I would shoot him and now he leaves me alone.
> Dave


Love it! LOL.


----------



## DonnaMae (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes, I've thought about the cold weather for all of them. Small birds too. Even mentioned it during mediation. 
if by Oct, the neighbor is still unhappy, and if we go.to trial, i doubt we could stall until spring time


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, they can't stop you from feeding the small birds. You would maybe have to put up feeders designed for just the songbirds. Yes, some pigeons could get some of the thrown feed that goes on the ground, but a lot of them shouldn't be coming. They will for a while, as they are used to being fed there. It will take them a while to stop coming. I feel bad for them as they will not understand why the feeding has stopped. But if you need to do that, then do it now by cutting back gradually on what you feed them, so they can try to find other places in which to get food. It's for their own good. Winter is not all that far away.


----------

